# Homepage protection from AOL



## calvin-c (May 17, 2006)

My new PC came with this installed but I can't seem to find out what it does. The default home page (in IE) is a hosted AOL page (aol.hp.com, IIRC) so I'm not sure if this protects just that page (in which case I don't want it) or if it more generically protects whatever home page I set (in which case I might as well keep it).

I absolutely hate companies that don't tell you what their products do. Or do so in such obvious 'marketing' terms that you know you can't trust what they say.


----------



## invalidhost (Dec 11, 2009)

I got an HP netbook a few months ago and just found the same "Homepage Protection" in my Add\Remove Programs list. I don't want anything AOL on my computer, For the mostpart I really can't stand preinstalled software! 

Hopefully it's okay to uninstall?


----------



## keon123 (Dec 28, 2009)

does anyone know anything at all about this "homepage protection" from aol?


----------



## benderfrom (Dec 28, 2009)

i got the dame thing ..whats worse is that it is a 800+MB program..which to me means that it is not really homepage protection
..but i dont know what it is.


----------

